

Tell Bay Area HN: 100 things you must eat in SF - dzlobin
http://www.7x7.com/2010-big-eat-sf-100-things-try-you-die

======
grandalf
A few recommendations I'd make are:

\- the duck red curry at Little Thai on Polk and Broadway

\- the terolise pizza (spelling?) at Pane e Vino on Union

\- the camarones taco at the mexican place on 18th and valencia

\- the burger w/ fried egg at chez maman

------
grandalf
The mention of Swan Oyster Depot reveals this to be marketing spam. I went
there one time and it's not any better or fresher than dozens of other
places... and it's crowded and more expensive.

~~~
dzlobin
This was written by someone I know, it wasn't a shill. Clearly her experience
was just better than yours

~~~
grandalf
Maybe it was. A lot of people like the place but judging by the dishes I tried
and the ambiance I can't figure out why. There seem to be a lot of restaurants
in SF that have a big reputation and nothing to back it up.

------
grandalf
For what it's worth, Tartine is also highly overrated. The desserts are
beautiful but taste waxy and artificial. The coffee is also subpar.

------
johnl
The photos make the article.

------
DanielBMarkham
I liked Scomas when I lived there -- went by a few times.

Touristy, but good eats.

~~~
grandalf
I've had some delicious food there and also a few duds. But I still recommend
it to people if they want good food around fisherman's wharf.

------
pasbesoin
I've never made it there, but I've heard about the (obvious) emphasis on
garlic at "The Stinking Rose" (which is not mentioned in the article; at least
"rose" is not present in its text). Is it worth the trip?

~~~
grandalf
it's disgusting. The whole restaurant is a gimmick and none of the dishes I
tried were any good. Picture a big garlic themed gift shop with an adjoining
dining room that serves standard tourist destination (no repeat customers
necessary) fare loaded with garlic.

I love garlic and cook with it extensively, so I was really hoping the
stinking rose would be a real restaurant.

~~~
pasbesoin
Thanks very much for the feedback. You've saved me a trip, and a
disappointment (or, a greater disappointment; I, too, love garlic -- in _good_
food).

